#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Εδαφοτεχνικά >  > > >  >  >  Κατολίσθηση σε παραλιακό επίχωμα

## vagian

Καλησπέρα, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τυχόν γνώμες για το ποιά είναι η αιτία αυτής της κατολίσθησης που φαίνεται στις φωτογραφίες και τι θα μπορούσε να γίνει για να επιδιορθωθεί. Στην άλλη μεριά υπάρχει βραχώδης παραλία. Από ότι είδα δεν υπάρχει κάποια στρώση σκυροδέματος για να προστατεύει από το κύμα.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Η θάλασσα είναι δίπλα;
Μήπως έχουμε υποσκαφή;
Δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω καλά στις φωτογραφίες.

----------


## seismic

Τρις είναι οι λόγοι που έπεσε ο τοίχος.
α) Πατάει πάνω σε βράχο υπό κλίση ( γλίστρα ) και ο τοίχος με την ώθηση των πρανών γλίστρησε και έπεσε.
β) Τα θεμέλια του τοίχου είναι πολύ μικρά κάτω και μεγάλα επάνω, ενώ έπρεπε να είναι κατασκευασμένος με μεγάλο πλάτος κάτω και μικρό πλάτος επάνω.
γ) Δεν υπάρχει σωλήνα αποστράγγισης των ομβρίων υδάτων στο κάτω μέρος του τοίχου, με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργείτε υδροστατική πίεση όταν βρέχει και μαζεύονται τα νερά πίσω από τον τοίχο.
Λύση
α) Ίσιωμα του βράχου θεμελίωσης 
β) Μεγάλα θεμέλια κάτω 
γ) Σωλήνας αποστράγγισης των ομβρίων υδάτων τοποθετημένος στο χαμηλότερο μέρος της θεμελίωσης.

----------

